# Fried Food Friday Watch



## JonW (Mar 23, 2005)

I have a mate who always had fried food on friday... what more do you need to know?!  :tongue2: :lol:

Anyway its almost 9am here so we're well into Friday and today is a reasonable 28DegC 

Im still wearing the GP Seahawk II Pro... The Ti really works so well, not too heavy and not too light. Also wearing it so much makes me realise that the B&M Capeland is the affordable version of this watch really. So if you like the B&M you'd probably love these...


----------



## williamsat (Feb 21, 2005)

JonW said:


> I have a mate who always had fried food on friday... what more do you need to know?!  :tongue2: :lol:
> 
> Anyway its almost 9am here so we're well into Friday and today is a reasonable 28DegC
> 
> Im still wearing the GP Seahawk II Pro... The Ti really works so well, not too heavy and not too light. Also wearing it so much makes me realise that the B&M Capeland is the affordable version of this watch really. So if you like the B&M you'd probably love these...


Very Very Nice Jon


----------



## Stanford (Feb 10, 2007)

JonW said:


> Anyway its almost 9am here so we're well into Friday and today is a reasonable 28DegC


You don't have to rub it in :lol:

p.s. nice watch :wink2:


----------



## Rotundus (May 7, 2012)

was in black all this week so it was the rlt 69

change of pace as dress down friday so its the BM for me.


----------



## Agent orange (Feb 11, 2006)

Is the down / up indicator for when you're out on the lash Jon? Or maybe it's to remind you were you live, in which case it's useless in your case, better just send it to me really  .

Cheers,

Gary


----------



## cookie520 (Jan 7, 2008)

Close enough to Friday for me. I'm wearing the Speedie back on a bracelet.


----------



## JonW (Mar 23, 2005)

Thanks for the kind words but Ooops, didnt mean to rub it in... in fact its getting colder... LOL

Gary, Its my mood indicator, its tells the other half when to ask me about important things


----------



## Sparky (Nov 2, 2005)

Will be this on a Toshi

Sinn EZM 2










Mark


----------



## jaslfc5 (Jan 2, 2007)

probably this for the morning.


----------



## Stuart Davies (Jan 13, 2008)

Got to be this one today...tomorrow...and Sunday!


----------



## dapper (Jun 18, 2004)

Sturmy first thing......










......new arrival later - 'Anonymous V':










Cheers


----------



## salmonia (Apr 25, 2006)

my Arnex on a new rallyestrap...


----------



## mach 0.0013137 (Jan 10, 2005)

Off to bed soon,wearing this....

*Rotary Elite 200 Metres (circa 2005)*










Jon, that GP much better looking then the Capeland, apart from anything else it`s markers are balanced 

Cue Jason & Sharky







:lol:


----------



## ditchdiger (Jun 23, 2007)

still with my sar and some light reading i found in oxfam the other day!


----------



## Alexus (Apr 9, 2003)

This newly acquired...


----------



## tranber70 (Mar 24, 2007)

I didn't understand the Jon message. We are all invited for a barbecue at his cost?  Plse confirm, Thanks in advance.

Anyway, knowing temperature there, I will take a very strong and simple watch tomorrow, like this one (don't ask me why, I love it).

Bertrand


----------



## JohnFraininthe93rd (Jul 4, 2006)

salmonia said:


> my Arnex on a new rallyestrap...


Lovely watch! That reminds me of the old Yema chrono I used to own.

Sub for me again:


----------



## JonW (Mar 23, 2005)

tranber70 said:


> I didn't understand the Jon message. We are all invited for a barbecue at his cost?  Plse confirm, Thanks in advance.


Bertrand, I'll supply the beer but you have to get yourself down here


----------



## James (Jul 17, 2006)

simple piece for a simple man, the one with sapphire now on rios dark brown


----------



## William_Wilson (May 21, 2007)

Well, I usually wear the Seamaster GMT but it has been acting up and has stopped working now. 










So I decided to give my cheap MP auto a run. Guess what, it kept stopping, it's been sitting for awhile and was never that special anyway. 










That has narrowed it down to a Speedy auto or an MWC diver. It looks like the Speedy will be my beater for the time being. :huh:










Later,

William


----------



## Steve's Dad (Dec 19, 2007)

A bit of humming for me today.


----------



## thunderbolt (May 19, 2007)

Hanowa for me today, now back on it's original bracelet.


----------



## Rinaldo1711 (Apr 11, 2007)

An old friend today:


----------



## break-3 (Oct 2, 2008)

Wearing my latest arrival, an IWC Aquatimer. Been too lazy to take a photo, though.


----------



## williamsat (Feb 21, 2005)

Alpha today.


----------



## Guest (Jan 30, 2009)

JonW said:


> tranber70 said:
> 
> 
> > I didn't understand the Jon message. We are all invited for a barbecue at his cost?  Plse confirm, Thanks in advance.
> ...


Well, that is a start, I suppose :lol: ...

I do feel like wearing this today:










Have a great week-end all

Jan


----------



## MarkF (Jul 5, 2003)




----------



## rousey (Dec 4, 2006)

I will be wearing my Steelfish today and i might change to my G-Shock when i hit the pub later


















Have a great weekend

Cheers

Scott


----------



## hippo (Jun 27, 2006)

Going the start with this little lady


----------



## Andy Tims (Apr 13, 2008)

No pics yet (it only arrived Wednesday) but I'm wearing my new (to me) Speedy Professional.

I've worn nothing else since I got it, which is unusual for me as I tend to change my watch each day.


----------



## Griff (Feb 23, 2003)

White Friday for me

Always liked the 2000 series


----------



## Dave ME (May 7, 2005)

My newest arrival, Oris BC3 Chronograph:


----------



## RussellB (Dec 22, 2008)

Today I am wearing my NEW Arrival


----------



## Mutley (Apr 17, 2007)

Orange Friday for me










Cheers

Andrew


----------



## JoT (Aug 12, 2003)

MarkF said:


>


Damn that's a beauty !! 

Giving the newly restored Seamaster auto 166.092 a run out.


----------



## RussellB (Dec 22, 2008)

GORGEOUS!

I love that Yello SM


----------



## mach 0.0013137 (Jan 10, 2005)

Starting the day with this...

*Oris `Big Crown Telemeter Chronograph`cal.674 (modified Valjoux cal. 7550) 25 Jewels*.










I really like the textured dial which is represented better in this pic...


----------



## mylo (Feb 8, 2008)

This one for me today.










Out with the boys tonight so might change to this.


----------



## Livius de Balzac (Oct 6, 2006)

Breitling today


----------



## magnet (Mar 20, 2008)

Panerai 111 for me today...


----------



## Agent orange (Feb 11, 2006)

This one for me today 










Have a good weekend chaps.

Cheers,

Gary


----------



## Agent orange (Feb 11, 2006)

JoT said:


> Giving the newly restored Seamaster auto 166.092 a run out.


I've always been in two minds about this model but I have to say that does looks damn good :tongue2:

Cheers,

Gary


----------



## pauluspaolo (Feb 24, 2003)

RussellB said:


> Today I am wearing my NEW Arrival


Cool watch Russ :thumbup:

I've got this one on again today - I love it & wonder if I may have found the "*ONE*" :blink: :blink: !

Have a good weekend everyone :thumbup:


----------



## PhilM (Nov 5, 2004)

Nothing today, giving all of my watches a bit of TLC at the moment


----------



## JoT (Aug 12, 2003)

PhilM said:


> Nothing today, giving all of my watches a bit of TLC at the moment


Give yourself a temporary ban :lol:


----------



## Alas (Jun 18, 2006)

Has to be the Caribbean GMT today.

Alasdair


----------



## redmonaco (Nov 29, 2004)

reflections everywhere...but you get the picture...hopefully...


----------



## Griff (Feb 23, 2003)

That your new Longines Flipper Red


----------



## PhilM (Nov 5, 2004)

JoT said:


> PhilM said:
> 
> 
> > Nothing today, giving all of my watches a bit of TLC at the moment
> ...


 :tongue2:


----------



## Toshi (Aug 31, 2007)

still trying to decide if this is too small for me....


----------



## PhilM (Nov 5, 2004)

Rich have you already forgot... it's not for you, but for your nephew


----------



## minkle (Mar 17, 2008)

Postman has just brought me this..


----------



## Griff (Feb 23, 2003)

That was very good of him

If he has any more I'll have one too  :lol:


----------



## Toshi (Aug 31, 2007)

PhilM said:


> Rich have you already forgot... it's not for you, but for your nephew


Just breaking it in for him :tongue2:

I think it's too small for me anyway, and I have something a little bigger en route from Sweden now :huh:


----------



## Guest (Jan 30, 2009)

From Sweden? I knew it :lol: ! Congratulations, that is the best model from A. IMHO! Love the dial colour, too!

all the best

Jan


----------



## Toshi (Aug 31, 2007)

JHM said:


> From Sweden? I knew it :lol: ! Congratulations, that is the best model from A. IMHO! Love the dial colour, too!
> 
> all the best
> 
> Jan


It was the dial colour that did it Jan 

I love the watches, and tried one on when I picked up my Polluce, but had it not been that dial colour I think I would have passed.

I had to trade my SHOM to get it though, which wasn't easy


----------



## redmonaco (Nov 29, 2004)

Griff said:


> That your new Longines Flipper Red


Yep! 

you still got yours?


----------



## PhilM (Nov 5, 2004)

Right finally have managed to get something back on my wrist after giving all of my watches a good scrub this morning, the dirt that come of this bracelet was :yucky: so with it all clean and sparkling now, it's finally back where it should be


----------



## Toshi (Aug 31, 2007)

PhilM said:


> Right finally have managed to get something back on my wrist after giving all of my watches a good scrub this morning, the dirt that come of this bracelet was :yucky: so with it all clean and sparkling now, it's finally back where it should be


In the drawer, and the SD on a nato? :tongue2:


----------



## Filterlab (Nov 13, 2008)

Crummy camera phone shot (oddly I don't carry my SLR around):










On a Toshi obviously


----------



## JoT (Aug 12, 2003)

Toshi said:


> PhilM said:
> 
> 
> > Rich have you already forgot... it's not for you, but for your nephew
> ...


I sometimes think that with my SD .... yet if I look at myself in a mirror wearing the watch it doesn't look small :huh:

So I don't worry about it now.

Changed to this for a few hours before choosing my travel watch


----------



## BondandBigM (Apr 4, 2007)

U Boat so far today


----------



## Griff (Feb 23, 2003)

Is that vodka and Red Bull proof!!!


----------



## joolz (Jan 9, 2004)

For me it's the dark side


----------



## dombox40 (Oct 20, 2008)

Start the day with this


----------



## Bill B (Apr 4, 2006)

Panerai 64C


----------



## break-3 (Oct 2, 2008)

Filterlab said:


> Crummy camera phone shot (oddly I don't carry my SLR around):
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Quick, straighten that bezel before someone notices!


----------



## pinkwindmill (Aug 17, 2006)

Toshi said:


> still trying to decide if this is too small for me....


Try it on a bund strap... (pics borrowed from www)



















For me, today, my newly arrived Hamilton Navy GMT - my second of this range and one of their latest models:



















Please excuse the scanner pic - no camera at work!

While I was at it I scanned my other Hammy that I'd worn first thing:










Cheers,

Guy


----------



## retro72 (Jan 19, 2005)

Stuart Davies said:


> Got to be this one today...tomorrow...and Sunday!


Very nice indeed

A very nice selection of watches everyone.

Heres mine for the day.


----------



## thunderbolt (May 19, 2007)

Home from work so swapped over to this for a while.


----------



## SharkBike (Apr 15, 2005)

Decided to go with the "black sheep" of my Accutron collection today...

*Bulova Accutron VX-200*



















...feel a bit better about it now that I have the Snorkel.


----------



## PhilM (Nov 5, 2004)

Just been trying to get some better pics of this one, but I can't as it's so dull outside


----------



## BondandBigM (Apr 4, 2007)

Griff said:


> Is that vodka and Red Bull proof!!!


The watch is but not sure about the jumper though :lol:


----------



## desk diver (Jul 28, 2008)

http://i702.photobucket.com/albums/ww28/De...pg?t=1233332381


----------



## Toshi (Aug 31, 2007)

pinkwindmill said:


> Toshi said:
> 
> 
> > still trying to decide if this is too small for me....
> ...


Not sure a bund would help. It's not the size of the case, which is fine, it's more that the dial is quite small....

anyway, here it is on the wrist










and now it's safely put away I've changed over to something a little bigger (and brighter)


----------



## desk diver (Jul 28, 2008)

http://i702.photobucket.com/albums/ww28/De...ck/SANY1362.jpg


----------



## mjolnir (Jan 3, 2006)

I'll have to take some better pictures of this.


----------



## tranber70 (Mar 24, 2007)

Quality of the pics, diversity of the watches presented, I like these posts of the friday, saturday and sunday, I like them really.


----------



## desk diver (Jul 28, 2008)




----------



## Toshi (Aug 31, 2007)

desk diver said:


>


Glad you managed to get it up

( :huh: I meant the picture!!).

Great watch


----------



## desk diver (Jul 28, 2008)

third time lucky !

Thanks


----------



## Alas (Jun 18, 2006)

Swapped over to the Citizen for the evening.

Alasdair


----------



## foztex (Nov 6, 2005)

I dont have a recent daylight shot and it's dark here anyway, so here's my Beusub.










have a great Friday evening and a good weekend everyone.

Andy


----------



## [email protected] (Jan 19, 2007)

Hi all,

Stowa marine original










Paul


----------



## minkle (Mar 17, 2008)

This one now


----------



## dombox40 (Oct 20, 2008)

Sticking with the hummer theme tonight


----------



## jaslfc5 (Jan 2, 2007)

giving this a run out for the evening.


----------



## mach 0.0013137 (Jan 10, 2005)

Collected a number of watches from Steve at Ryte Time today including this which needed the threaded tube replacing...

*Rolex 6694 Oysterdate Precision, cal.1225 17 Jewels c.1968*.










& this which had it`s boring flat mineral replaced with a lovely acrylic dome unk:



Any idea what it is? :wink2:


----------



## mattbeef (Jul 17, 2008)

Got this at xmas but im still yet to take my own pictures so shamelessly stolen but mine is the blue dialled version


----------



## Stanford (Feb 10, 2007)

Still this - it's only been just over a week


----------



## Parabola (Aug 1, 2007)

This has been glued to my wrist for about a month now...


----------



## thunderbolt (May 19, 2007)

Third and final swap of the day. Now wearing the "15" for the rest of the evening.


----------



## minkle (Mar 17, 2008)

thunderbolt said:


> Third and final swap of the day. Now wearing the "15" for the rest of the evening.


Lovely, im starting to want one..


----------



## ditchdiger (Jun 23, 2007)

strange this watch thing i had a weird desire to put my JSAR on this afty

and ive turned my heating wright up to emulate oz


----------



## thunderbolt (May 19, 2007)

minkle said:


> thunderbolt said:
> 
> 
> > Third and final swap of the day. Now wearing the "15" for the rest of the evening.
> ...


Not for sale old boy. :tongue2:

Not yet anyhow. :lol:


----------



## Ricster (Jul 16, 2005)

I'm wearing this now I'm home from work 

*Sinn 203 ARKTIS*


----------



## minkle (Mar 17, 2008)

thunderbolt said:


> minkle said:
> 
> 
> > thunderbolt said:
> ...


  you have my address.. :lol:


----------



## pg tips (May 16, 2003)

Toshi said:


> desk diver said:
> 
> 
> >
> ...


Ditto :yes:


----------



## thunderbolt (May 19, 2007)

minkle said:


> thunderbolt said:
> 
> 
> > minkle said:
> ...


One day.

Maybe. :lol:


----------



## michaelh (Oct 1, 2007)

minkle said:


> thunderbolt said:
> 
> 
> > Now wearing the "15" for the rest of the evening.
> ...


Just sold mine


----------



## minkle (Mar 17, 2008)

michaelh said:


> minkle said:
> 
> 
> > thunderbolt said:
> ...


I may want one, but it doesnt mean i can afford it!


----------



## jasonm (Nov 22, 2003)

Been away at Center Parcs for the week..

And I have mostly been wearing this:


----------



## Jonmurgie (Feb 11, 2007)




----------



## Flashharry (Feb 20, 2007)

JoT said:


> MarkF said:
> 
> 
> >
> ...


That is very nice :tongue2:


----------



## Flashharry (Feb 20, 2007)

Agent orange said:


> This one for me today
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Gary

That is such a cool watch and I think that the applied marker dials are the dogs. Still looking for one myself...


----------



## Flashharry (Feb 20, 2007)

Toshi said:


> pinkwindmill said:
> 
> 
> > Toshi said:
> ...


Nice one mate and Happy Birthday .....


----------



## Flashharry (Feb 20, 2007)

Have gone from my Big Triangle










to my Kontiki Super


----------



## mrteatime (Oct 25, 2006)

Filterlab said:


> Crummy camera phone shot (oddly I don't carry my SLR around):
> 
> 
> 
> ...


looks cool dude


----------



## mrteatime (Oct 25, 2006)

just opened this up from twickersdude.....its a seiko 7002......new dial,blasted chapter, new bezel, hands, and a nice bead on the case.....also has a matching beaded lumpy.....am i happy? i've got a semi on


----------



## Guest (Jan 30, 2009)

mrteatime said:


> just opened this up from twickersdude.....its a seiko 7002......new dial,blasted chapter, new bezel, hands, and a nice bead on the case.....also has a matching beaded lumpy.....am i happy? i've got a semi on


First in line for flipsy Shawn :lol:


----------



## ditchdiger (Jun 23, 2007)

Jonmurgie said:


>


thats the best dreadnought photo ever


----------



## Mutley (Apr 17, 2007)

mrteatime said:


> i've got a semi on


thanks for sharing that with us :lol: I can't get this mental picture of you standing in front of a mirror in a public WC out of my head :cry2:


----------



## chocko (Nov 9, 2008)

+1


----------



## mrteatime (Oct 25, 2006)

mutley said:


> mrteatime said:
> 
> 
> > i've got a semi on
> ...


you have issues andrew :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## PhilM (Nov 5, 2004)

Ended up changing over to this earlier, after seeing Mal's in the SC


----------



## chocko (Nov 9, 2008)

FREQUENCY for me tonight


----------



## thunderbolt (May 19, 2007)

mrteatime said:


> just opened this up from twickersdude.....its a seiko 7002......new dial,blasted chapter, new bezel, hands, and a nice bead on the case.....also has a matching beaded lumpy.....am i happy? i've got a semi on


That's a beaut m8. :thumbsup:

How's the wine? French or New world? h34r:


----------



## Mutley (Apr 17, 2007)

mrteatime said:


> mutley said:
> 
> 
> > mrteatime said:
> ...


Mach, I need help :lol:


----------



## BondandBigM (Apr 4, 2007)

It's that time of night again


----------



## mylo (Feb 8, 2008)

BondandBigM said:


> It's that time of night again


Nice, I've come so close to buying one of those over the last week.


----------



## BondandBigM (Apr 4, 2007)

mylo said:


> BondandBigM said:
> 
> 
> > It's that time of night again
> ...


The watch or the Smirnoff :lol: :lol:


----------



## mach 0.0013137 (Jan 10, 2005)

mutley said:


> mrteatime said:
> 
> 
> > mutley said:
> ...


You & the vast majority of the membership of this forum :doctor: _* NEXT!!!*_

:lol:


----------



## Guest (Jan 31, 2009)

mach 0.0013137 said:


> mutley said:
> 
> 
> > mrteatime said:
> ...


 :lol:


----------

